# Things to learn from a dog



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

I saw this in the paper this morning - sounded good to me!

Things to learn from a dog

• Never pass up the opportunity to go for a joyride (teenagers excepted).

• Allow the experience of fresh air and the wind in your face to be pure ecstasy.

• When loved ones come home, always run to greet them.

• When it’s in your best interest, practice obedience.

• Let others know when they’ve invaded your territory.

• Take naps and stretch before rising.

• Run, romp and play daily.

• Eat with gusto and enthusiasm.

• Be loyal.

• Never pretend to be something you’re not.

• If what you want lies buried, dig until you find it.

• When someone is having a bad day, be silent, sit close by and nuzzle them gently.

• Thrive on attention and let people touch you.

• Avoid biting when a simple growl will do.

• On hot days, drink lots of water and lie under a shady tree.

• When you’re happy, dance around and wag your entire body.

• No matter how often you’re scolded, don’t buy into the guilt thing and pout ... run right back and make friends.

• Bond with your pack.

• Delight in the simple joy of a long walk.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Good stuff to learn from a dog...from the title however I had expected something more on the edge though.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks for posting... i really liked those....


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

AirRocker said:


> thanks for posting... i really liked those....


Yup, I posted the article on the fridge right next to my cartoon of a dog telling a guy sitting on a doctor's examination that he needed, "Less investment banking, more chasing squirrels in the park."

My husband and I have always tried to take the cues from our dogs - they seem to have more sense than a lot of people we know!:lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I wish I could learn how to make the humans bring me food.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Good list.

Does this now mean I should go outside to pee?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That would be your decision.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Carl Spock said:


> Good list.
> 
> Does this now mean I should go outside to pee?


Isn't it a little cold there for that kind of activity?


----------

